# House church starting in Motor City



## VinnyZ (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi, 

There's a new house church starting up in Motor City. Do you want to get together on Friday afternoon,share, and have a bite afterwards? please send me a message. 
Regards, 
Vinny


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

What's a house church? Do you all speak in tongues? Just curious.


----------



## VinnyZ (Oct 14, 2011)

A house church could be described as an independent assembly of Christians, who meet in a home. Some people enjoy the small scale, less formal and more personal nature of a house church. What will often happen is that one week it's the "Jansen family" having it at their place, next week it could be another family who are able to host. Personally, I never tried speaking in tongues, but I think it's a good thing to be open to look into different views and aspects of the Christian faith.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I asked because every Sunday on my way to Mass, we would pass by our school hall where there were people screaming and was told by some of the devout catholics that they were speaking in tongues. As a kid, it sort of freaked me out. 

This sounds nice though.  Hope you get some members to join.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

VinnyZ said:


> A house church could be described as an independent assembly of Christians, who meet in a home. Some people enjoy the small scale, less formal and more personal nature of a house church. What will often happen is that one week it's the "Jansen family" having it at their place, next week it could be another family who are able to host. Personally, I never tried speaking in tongues, but I think it's a good thing to be open to look into different views and aspects of the Christian faith.


You might want to call it something different that a 'house church' and check the rules about religious gatherings taking place outside the zones that are designed to house non-Islam 'Places of Worship.' 

Some countries (don't know about UAE) in our region have specific rules about organizing a church outside of the specific zones and have not been granted licenses and the needed permits. Also, some people (locals) might have an issue with you congregating outside of a actual church for religious purposes. I knew someone that was deported (from Qatar) for having a 'prayer' at her home in celebration of her daughter's birthday. She was informed on by a Qatari local and promptly deported.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

You have a point there Indo. Yikes!


----------



## VinnyZ (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks for your input Indo! I have checked beforehand, and there shouldn't be any problem. It's a group of friends meeting inside the house. Have seen the term "House Church" mentioned on some of the websites of some UAE churches as well. 

BUT.... no harm in being careful - certainly not. So why not change the name. Not sure what would be appropriate. Maybe "House club", "life group" or something like that.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

VinnyZ said:


> Thanks for your input Indo! I have checked beforehand, and there shouldn't be any problem. It's a group of friends meeting inside the house. Have seen the term "House Church" mentioned on some of the websites of some UAE churches as well.
> 
> BUT.... no harm in being careful - certainly not. So why not change the name. Not sure what would be appropriate. Maybe "House club", "life group" or something like that.


Prayer Meeting, Prayer Group, Devotional Study, Bible Club are some of the groups, clubs, and organizations that I was a part of back home. 

I think there are some churches in Jebel Ali that do maintain Bible Studies.


----------



## RichardMP (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi Vinny

Can you send me details of the house church meeting in motor city?

Thanks!

Richard


----------



## VinnyZ (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Richard, for some reason it was not possible to send you a message. 
Could you send me your email or number?


----------



## RichardMP (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi Vinny - I couldn't send a message either. My email address is /removed

Thanks, Richard


----------



## adrianh (Sep 20, 2008)

I will check my facts before giving a reply but do not hide your light under a bushel be proud of who you are.

As a point of order you can enter any mosque as a Christian and ask them for a place to pray and they should accommodate 

There is only one God for all of us trust in him and he will delver us. He gave his son for our benefits. God Bless the saviour Jesus Christ .


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

So all of the above is good and all but you can't send private messages until you've had at least 5 valid posts on the forum. Once that's done the PM facility will be activated in a few hours or so.


----------



## VinnyZ (Oct 14, 2011)

Aha... Thanks for clarifying that one


----------



## RichardMP (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi Vinny

Dizzyizzy removed my email address and I guess would do the same with my phone number, which in any case I would prefer not to post publicly.

Dizzyizzy - would you be so kind as to send me Vinny's email address or send her mine? Or else explain how else we can get in contact?

Many thanks

Richard


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

......


----------



## VinnyZ (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Richard, 
you could also do a few posts, and get the option to send pm's.


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

adrianh said:


> I will check my facts before giving a reply but do not hide your light under a bushel be proud of who you are.
> 
> As a point of order you can enter any mosque as a Christian and ask them for a place to pray and they should accommodate
> 
> There is only one God for all of us trust in him and he will delver us. He gave his son for our benefits. God Bless the saviour Jesus Christ .


I'm not very sure so the above is not advisable .


----------



## RichardMP (Jan 9, 2012)

Although the messages were deleted, I can now send PM's. Many thanks!


----------

